

The Actions ATM7029 CPU Has A Secret - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2013/05/08/the-actions-atm7029-cpu-has-a-secret/

======
jensnockert
How is this different from the Exynos 5 Octa which is sold as an 8-core CPU
but with only 4 Cortex A15 cores?

~~~
adlpz
It's the same, as the article clearly states:

> What Actions has done is similar to what Samsung will be doing with the
> “Octa-core” Exynos 5 CPU, which will combine four A15 cores with four A7
> cores.

